# Seriously about to give up on Ryonet. (Pics attached)



## Robspace9268 (Mar 9, 2016)

I bought the 4/1 Hopkins Jr package and realized I was having a hard time with registration so, I bought the micro reg head upgrade. I have dialed my registration in and when I turn the lock knobs, it throws my registration off! What in the hell!? I was getting better registration without the damn $300+ in just two heads! I was in the process of buying two more heads but am afraid to now that these things just throw you more off than when you started hand registrating your screens. I am attaching pictures if anyone has any input. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tonybragg (May 8, 2014)

i had that happen - very frustrating!!
i ended up slowly tightening 1 know then the other and alternating till its tight.
Workhorse presses have a bearing of sorts that turn with the knob as you tighten to minimize the "knob to head twist", if that makes sense.
best of luck!


----------



## Robspace9268 (Mar 9, 2016)

tonybragg said:


> i had that happen - very frustrating!!
> i ended up slowly tightening 1 know then the other and alternating till its tight.
> Workhorse presses have a bearing of sorts that turn with the knob as you tighten to minimize the "knob to head twist", if that makes sense.
> best of luck!


 I will have to try that. It seems to happen more when I tighten one pretty good with the other being a little loose. Way too frustrating. I'm thinking about trying to sell it for something better lol!


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

In the mean time while learning the quirks of each print head, Don't use the film to register the job. Just begging for damaged film, and your registering one more screen than you need to. Set up whatever screen you would have used the film for, print it on something. Then register the rest to it. never touch that one and it remains perfectly registered. You will need to get to know the micro so you can adjust blind on the fly anyway, sooo. Give it a tiny twist, cinch back down and check. repeat until your there. You still have a better press than many people do. Just gotta get to know what she likes. I've worked with very expensive brand new autos and each head had their own little quirks. Hang in there and you will get fast at it, and be on to worrying about new problems


----------



## ryonetcorp (Jun 7, 2007)

Robert, send me an email at [email protected] so I can confirm your Ryonet account, I would like to get one of our press techs to contact you and ensure everything is correct and see if there are any tweaks or parts we can make for this it get a little easier, a few other things to try, use an off contact shim on the end of your screen, this will keep the screen up and the off contact level so when you tighten it your screen will not have to move back up and could move. Look forward to hearing from you and helping your resolve. Ryan


----------



## Robspace9268 (Mar 9, 2016)

ryonetcorp said:


> Robert, send me an email at [email protected] so I can confirm your Ryonet account, I would like to get one of our press techs to contact you and ensure everything is correct and see if there are any tweaks or parts we can make for this it get a little easier, a few other things to try, use an off contact shim on the end of your screen, this will keep the screen up and the off contact level so when you tighten it your screen will not have to move back up and could move. Look forward to hearing from you and helping your resolve. Ryan


Thanks Ryan! I never expected a reply from you on here. I will send over an email with a brief explanation of the problem. Also, the shim sounds like a great idea. I have a few wood shims in my garage that may work. And a lot of the problem was from it dropping down but once it's up in the air again, I twist the lock knobs and it tilts it to the side, throwing it off almost a quarter of an inch at times.


----------



## Robspace9268 (Mar 9, 2016)

Printor said:


> In the mean time while learning the quirks of each print head, Don't use the film to register the job. Just begging for damaged film, and your registering one more screen than you need to. Set up whatever screen you would have used the film for, print it on something. Then register the rest to it. never touch that one and it remains perfectly registered. You will need to get to know the micro so you can adjust blind on the fly anyway, sooo. Give it a tiny twist, cinch back down and check. repeat until your there. You still have a better press than many people do. Just gotta get to know what she likes. I've worked with very expensive brand new autos and each head had their own little quirks. Hang in there and you will get fast at it, and be on to worrying about new problems


That's actually good to know, that it's not just me lol! I have sat and tried to register a job for 2 hours when finally giving up and that was just one screen. I was doing the print onto a scrap shirt but then tried with the film due to the white ink messing with my eyes at times lol! I am still trying to get the whole XY down to where I am quicker at it. It's all work in progress, I am just glad I got water base printing going after the results I was getting when I first started.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

All press that don't have spring loaded micros will move upon tightening. If you have the screen clamp tight the screen should never move. I had a silver press and put anti skid tape as the screen clamps were poor. The micros loosen them then tighten till they make contact. Then register and final tighten. 

Be careful of the sales pitch from Ryonet. So many newbies have issues and they use that avenue to sell you more stuff. When I bought my silver press a 6/2 the station arm was bent. They sold me micros, more screens and some other stuff trying to "fix the problem". A year later I contacted the manufacture after being very frustrated. 5 min on the phone they confirmed what I said all along that the station arm was bent. The manufacture sent me new arm. I spent hours on the phone with Ryonets tech support and all they ever tried to do is sell me something new or say it was something I was doing.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I contacted Ryonet a few years ago about the micros. I asked if I could get the bolt spacing measurements to see if I could adapt their micros to a press I already had. Instead of just answering my question they sent me an email saying they were unable to provide that information (wha?) and that what I should do is order a micro and then I would find out if it would work with my press. (Not making this up.)


----------



## ipsd (Apr 21, 2009)

Robert
Did they find a fix for you..our press is the same way..very frustrating and we always have our screens off contact as Ryan suggested. Any help you got please share..Thanks Cheryl


----------



## ipsd (Apr 21, 2009)

Robert
Did they find a fix for you..our press is the same way..very frustrating and we always have our screens off contact as Ryan suggested. Any help you got please share..Thanks Cheryl


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

ipsd said:


> Robert
> Did they find a fix for you..our press is the same way..very frustrating and we always have our screens off contact as Ryan suggested. Any help you got please share..Thanks Cheryl


The the screen movement is normal when tightening the micros on most press. As posted above if you have the micros real loose get screen close. Then start to tighten till just barely putting pressure on micros. Adjust as needed then final tighten. One could also add springs to load the micro fairly easily line the Antec and Vastex press have. Even on those press though if you loosen the micro locks too much there will be some shift. This is due to the way 3 way (XYZ) micros work.


----------



## ipsd (Apr 21, 2009)

sben763 said:


> The the screen movement is normal when tightening the micros on most press. As posted above if you have the micros real loose get screen close. Then start to tighten till just barely putting pressure on micros. Adjust as needed then final tighten. One could also add springs to load the micro fairly easily line the Antec and Vastex press have. Even on those press though if you loosen the micro locks too much there will be some shift. This is due to the way 3 way (XYZ) micros work.


I do it that way tighten little by little but in the end it stills moves a tiny bit but with some prints a tiny bit is a lot....I just hold down the screen on the platen and tighten at the same time and that makes it work..I was just curious if Ryonet had come up with a fix for this...thanks


----------

